# Pigeon has white patches/boil inside his mouth, help?!! EMERGENCY



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi

My pigeon is a mix of fantail and homing pigeon. He is 7 years old, named Bubbles. Since 3-4 days, I noticed, he was unable to close his beak completely. 
Especially the left side. 

My bird already has a deformed beak because of a disease he had 2 years ago which removed half of his nose and damaged the beak. His beak is no longer the same.

But he can eat and drink properly. 

Today when I decided to investigate, I found my bird had white patches the left side, inside his mouth. It's embedded. 
Then I understood why he was unable to close his beak completely. 

He is behaving normally. Is eating and drinking and is very playful like usual. 

However I am really worried by this. I have somehow managed to take 1 photo of my bird's problem . I ll attach more later.

Please help. What could be this problem and how can I cure my bird???


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Can you describe the consistency (soft, hard) of the white plaques or take a closer photo?

Most probably is Candida and even if now he seems ok, it will die if untreated. Treatment is Fluconazole, 1-2 mg / day until the plaques fall (usually they fall in a day but if is an older infection it may last longer).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could be canker also. Hard to say from that pic.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Diva1, 

The picture really doesn't reveal a whole lot. It's true that a fungal infection can undermine the tissue and eventually degrade the area. Canker would be more aggressive in it's tissue destruction and isn't always classic yellow.

Do you keep medications on hand and if so what? Please post medications by name and strength.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

feralpigeon said:


> Hi Diva1,
> 
> The picture really doesn't reveal a whole lot. It's true that a fungal infection can undermine the tissue and eventually degrade the area. Canker would be more aggressive in it's tissue destruction and isn't always classic yellow.
> 
> Do you keep medications on hand and if so what? Please post medications by name and strength.


I googled and saw two possibilities. It's either canker or candida. I am currently in India right now and After contacting a vet they prescribed Betadine -standardised microbicidal solution 10%.

They said 1tsp of the solution should be mixed with water and should be applied on the White patch with a soft cotton earbud. 

I did that yesterday and the White patch on the upper side of the mouth seems a little less. 
The lower is still the same. There is a yellow boil type spot in the middle of the White patch.

My bird is behaving normally but I am very worried. Could you please suggest some other medications which are available in India to treat canker or candida??


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2738&pictureid=27732

The above photo is with the infection. As you can see, he's unable to completely close his beak. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2738&pictureid=27731

Before infection


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yellow boil spot would make me consider wet pox, rather than canker.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

There seems to be a great need in India for medications for their pigeons. If any member could help that lives there and knows of sources it would be a great sticky that they can be linked to. If a diagnoses is correct they still need the meds to treat. Just an idea. India members unite!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, Spiritwings, this does seem to be a recurring issue for India members, where to get meds? Diva1 can you order from Pigeon Supply Houses or Meds mex.com? I think there was a problem with customs? Is it easier to get human meds than veterinarian meds?

Do you currently have any left over human antibiotics or anti fungals in the medicine cab? 

Sometimes tissue damage with canker is severe enough (secondary infection) to treat with a broad spectrum antibiotic along with the canker med.

What disease was your bird diagnosed with when the portion of the beak was
lost previously? Do you own other birds? This bird has been isolated from other birds you own, correct?

If your bird has canker, a choice of one of the medications in the Nitroimidazole family:

Metronidazole (prescribed to humans also)
Ronidazole
Dimetradazole
Secnidazole

If your bird has a secondary infection, a commonly used broadspectrum
veterinarian antibiotic is Baytril from the Quinlone family, though Ciprofloxacin (used for humans) would be an excellent substitute and well tolerated by birds in general.

If the bird has a fungal infection, Itraconazole or ketoconazole are both used for fungal infections in birds.

Hypovitaminosis A, canker, fungal infection, and visceral pox could all be considerations. If the disease that your bird lost part of it's beak to was canker (Trichomonas) then I would be like wise suspicious that the population numbers of the disease have spiked and need to be treated.

https://www.medsmex.com/store/product.php?productid=3062&cat=&page=1

https://www.medsmex.com/store/product.php?productid=2893&cat=&page=1

Out of curiosity, what diagnosis did your vet give you for the treatment prescribed?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

How is he doing? Eating, drinking, behavior, poop?


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi

I used the medication which was referred by the doc and the White plaques came off in two days.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

In India at pet stores you will find dog stuff everywhere seems the dogs are the only pets here. For birds you hardly find anything neither feed mix nor grit. I couldnt find even a single pigeon band for my squab tho contacted several pet stores, store owners react as if I have asked for some alian stuff. Same with meds and vitamins. I came to know that there is a store which offers meds for birds even it was 7-8 kms far but I went there and asked for what meds they have for pigeons. He plainly said vitamins, so ok I thought to take it as my hen pigeon seemed dull and then when I asked for it, he gave me a small bottle of vitamins but I saw that pic of dog was there on it and it was mentioned clearly in the dosage too that how much for small breeds and how much for large of dog and cats. I said to him that this is for dogs, give me for pigeons.he said the same will do with the lesser quantity.
So when it was a shop famous for birds, that's what I got there.
Human medicines are everywhere tho and people treat birds with the same probably with lesser dose.
Thankfully my pigeons are healthy and I brought them just 2.5 months back so dint come across any such problems yet but when i read about sick pigeons and their diseases i get really worried about them. Think that probably we should not have pigoens as pets but I really love them.


----------

